# Do you carry at all times you're awake?



## Glock17 (Nov 29, 2017)

When you're at home do you carry - i.e. when you're mowing, doing yardwork, laundry, watching TV etc. - or just when you're out and about?


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Glock17 said:


> When you're at home do you carry - i.e. when you're mowing, doing yardwork, laundry, watching TV etc. - or just when you're out and about?


A gun isn't that heavy, I don't see any reason not to. The last thing you'd want to do is to have to go fetch it when you need it most.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

I generally do not carry in my home. It would be hard for me. I usually am wearing gym shorts only, with soft diabetic type waistbands. So, the answer is no and is why I keep several firearms available. When out, my gun belt and IWB holster sometimes causes bruising, but it's worth it to be armed. I don't go out as much as I used to anymore.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

Always when outside of the house. Often in the house because I am in/out quite a bit during the day. But once I'm in for the day, then I take it off, and set it on the nightstand.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

MoMan said:


> Always when outside of the house. Often in the house because I am in/out quite a bit during the day. *But once I'm in for the day, then I take it off, and set it on the nightstand.*


Not me, I'm a "bitter clinger".


----------



## Onefreetexan (Apr 1, 2018)

Always


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I prefer to keep that to myself. Back when you were required to have balls to be a Boy scout, their motto was..............

GW


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I carry at any and all places, that I legally can.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Carry everywhere it is legal. At home, if I’m working around, gun is always on me. If sitting watching tv, gun at side of chair. If sleeping, on nightstand.


----------



## ricksypher (Apr 20, 2018)

There have been a lot of home invasions in my area. When I'm inside I have something nearby and have others in an area where I would retreat to if need be. When I'm outside I normally have something especially if I'm going to be spending a lot of time out there BBQing or something. I don't have kids in the house so that isn't a concern for me. I would adjust if that was the case. But the kids would be trained as well.

I suppose in a lot of neighborhoods all you have to worry about is the occasional Ferris Bueller running through the backyard. But in my neighborhood the riff-raff are the usual suspects, you know, Walkers and Graboids.


----------



## Brickrider (Jan 2, 2016)

If it is legal to carry then I carry. Every once in a while I start to think that carrying in my home is a bit paranoid. Then the news will have a story about a home invasion and suddenly I no longer think I am being paranoid. I much prefer they report that an elderly homeowner shot a home invader than the other way around.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

24/7/365, except in the shower.

"One never knows, do one?" —Fats Waller


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Click to enlarge----->


----------



## Bersaguy (May 5, 2018)

Cait43 said:


> Click to enlarge----->
> View attachment 14722


Now thats funny right there...........:lol:


----------



## Bersaguy (May 5, 2018)

As to answering the question on carry, I have my Phoenix 22 with me anytime I am at home and out in the yard walking to mail box. If I go anywhere that requires driving I will pack one of the Bersa's. Around the house I have something in about every room that I would be able to get to if someone would be dumb enough to come into my house un-invited.


----------



## Indigowolf (Apr 9, 2015)

If I have my pants on I'm carrying. When and where legal.


----------



## tjkarch60 (Jul 14, 2017)

> There have been a lot of home invasions in my area. When I'm inside I have something nearby and have others in an area where I would retreat to if need be. When I'm outside I normally have something especially if I'm going to be spending a lot of time out there BBQing or something. I don't have kids in the house so that isn't a concern for me. I would adjust if that was the case. But the kids would be trained as well.
> 
> I suppose in a lot of neighborhoods all you have to worry about is the occasional Ferris Bueller running through the backyard. But in my neighborhood the riff-raff are the usual suspects, you know, Walkers and Graboids.


But isn't the best defense against Graboids to just stand still until they move along. Like when they hear the kids bouncing a basketball in the street or something?! Great movies, but the first was the best.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

ricksypher said:


> I suppose in a lot of neighborhoods all you have to worry about is the occasional Ferris Bueller running through the backyard. But in my neighborhood the riff-raff are the usual suspects, you know, Walkers and Graboids.


The Graboids, I understand. I'd be worried too. The Walkers, not so much. I have a couple in my house all the time.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Craigh said:


> The Graboids, I understand. I'd be worried too. The Walkers, not so much. I have a couple in my house all the time.


Yours are much fancier than the one Jean is temporarily using.
Yours has brakes! And a seat! And under-seat storage...probably a cooler for beer.
And it steers! I bet that it can really speed through a corner.

What with the seat and all, you could add a couple of JATO bottles, get onto the nearest drag-strip, and _really_ have some fun!

(Remember JATO...Jet-Assisted Take-Off?)


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Actually, that's just a Google image, but I do have two walkers from when I got out of rehab. One is red and like that image, but quite expensive being made of Titanium. The other is the type with wheels on the front and tennis balls on the back. Those balls are not real tennis balls, but are push-on and heavier duty than real tennis balls. It came with two real tennis balls with slits in them, but they kept popping off. I bought these. Much better.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Um, but if it says "*drive*," doesn't that make them golf balls?
Oversize, the wrong color, the wrong texture...but a golfer wouldn't care.

I have a friend here who is an avid golfer. He has even played at Saint Andrews's, in Scotland.
He plays golf as if it were a branch of Zen Buddhism: He isn't any good, but he's determined and focussed.
Fair weather, rain, and even in the snow...he played every day of the year (until he recently got married, anyway).
So I asked him how he finds his drives in the snow, white ball against the white snow, and he showed me his answer: Fluorescent orange golf balls!
Blinding! Unmissable! Like your "tennis" balls.
"Drive," he said.


----------



## varunarmoury (Jun 13, 2018)

If I am awake and not at church then yes!


----------



## corneileous (Feb 17, 2018)

I’m getting to where I carry more and more when outside the house out in the yard. Inside the house, not so much. My nightstand pistol pretty much stays on the nightstand when I’m home. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## corneileous (Feb 17, 2018)

AlexSharpShooter said:


> If I am awake and not at church then yes!


I think, with the shootings that have occurred at churches and that if I were the church-going type, I'd be carrying in church.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

corneileous said:


> I think, with the shootings that have occurred at churches and that if I were the church-going type, I'd be carrying in church.


Yup.
Concealed means concealed.
(Until the, um, fun starts.)


----------



## corneileous (Feb 17, 2018)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Yup.
> Concealed means concealed.
> (Until the, um, fun starts.)


Exactly.... that's why I'm just so glad Oklahoma doesn't give those cheesy no guns signs the force of law.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

